# My speed optimal 3style corner comms



## fp4316 (Jul 16, 2016)

UBL buffer, thought some people might find these useful. I use a lot of comms I either created myself (I'm sure some other people have come up with the same ones though, but I couldn't find them for certain cases), genned with ksolve, or pulled from other good lists. Don't bother looking at edges though, they're pretty bad atm.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BCx_E6WLOaGvTbZvsxr4dmZKB6MVz_qnp6NPAoCAcU4/edit#gid=0


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jun 3, 2017)

It says deleted?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 3, 2017)

It says that the page has been deleted...
I am starting to learn corner comms though so this should be a nice recourse


----------

